# Starlings Going To Roost



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

I have been trying to find where to see this amazing natural gathering, for a number of years now, and finally found out that it happens not too far (an hour away) from my home.

Here is a video of the flock, forming slowly from just a few birds through to the final roost with erm, quite a few more...... 8O






Has anyone else seen this, and if so, where in the country???


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, I've never seen it before.
Quite amazing.

I'll be on the lookout for it now as well!

Hezbez


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

It only happens, as far as I know, throughout the winter months, until the breeding season.

Mine isnt the best video, but as you can see on youtube, some of the flocks give some real fantastic displays.

Am hoping to go back next weekend and get the 'other' side of the swarm to shoot into the sunset, as that is where the birds come from!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We used to get smaller flocks over the Leeds City centre but I think the council did something to stop them. The noise was horrible.


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Thats what surprised me, they seemed quiet, so going nearer next time!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

jiffyman said:


> Thats what surprised me, they seemed quiet, so going nearer next time!!


They used to scream and fly between the buildings at dusk


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

The locals are lucky that these flock away from the town and roost over an industrial estate...


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If you are interested in finding out a bit more about Starlings, and their tendency to 'flock', have a look at the link below. The Starling is under threat despite its appearance in vast flocks during the winter and is now on the 'Red List'. It is in fact a valuable species in that it eats vast numbers of insects during the summer, which might otherwise damage crops. Much better to encourage Starlings that to use agricultural sprays.

Philip

<<Starling Flocks>>


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a huge seasonal flock of starlings that roost about a couple of miles away from where I live - they seem to come from miles around to roost in these trees and it is quite a sight when they all start flocking in - not much aerobatics but a fantastic sight nevertheless. There seems to be a distanct lack of starlings in my garden today so maybe they have all migrated back to where they came from in November.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

It is a superb sight to see the mass flocks of these much maligned birds.
A flock of several thousands used to be a regular sight in the winter on the Newport Wetlands.It is also possible to get good views of raptors as they try to pick out an easy meal!

Clive


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I believe Rome suffers from gazillions of these birds . . in some districts people walk about with an umbrella up to stop the bird poo dropping on their heads, the local [Rome] councils go round with a loudhailer linked to a recorder belching out predator bird sound to make the swarms fly elsewhere


----------

